# Florida Dojo's



## TurtlePower (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a Dojo in Dunnellon, Inverness, Lecanto, or somewhere in that area.  I've searched google repeatedly to no avail.  I'm coming back home at the end of October and I want to continue studying.


----------



## Kumbajah (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.aikiweb.com/search/


----------



## TurtlePower (Oct 23, 2008)

Kumbajah said:


> http://www.aikiweb.com/search/



Thanks for the link.  Unfortunately there's nothing in my area


----------

